# Happy Birthday PrettyGhoul!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday PG!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Pretty Ghoul!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, PrettyGhoul!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya PrettyGhoul!!!!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday PG !!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Barbara !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thank you all, belatedly. I wasn't all that excited about my birthday...but my sister flew into Sarasota Monday, I can't even remember the last time she was around for my birthday or vice versa. I've enjoyed her the last few days but she flies back to Iraq Friday. I'm going to miss her so much.

Anyway thank you a lot. I really appreciate all the Birthday wishes, more than you know.*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Barb!!!!! I hope you had a great day!!!!!!

You should buy yourself some birthday shoes!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy belated PG!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy bday PG-13.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Belated birthday, PG.

I hope you had a great one.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday PrettyGhoul...I love October Birthdays!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thank you all. I had a nice Birthday and I appreciate the well wishes!!* 

PS to Pyro, not this year...unless you count the overly chocolate cake, yum!!  LOL I did kinda overeat.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, I so missed it, PG - but I'm really glad to hear that you had a great day, and got lots of yummy chocolate cake!!! 

On a side note, that graphic of pyro's cracks me UP!

Happy Birthday PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday PrettyGhoul, and sorry I missed it!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------

